# Ravenor vs Eisenhorn



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, so I take it many of us know that Dan Abnett has a third inquisition trilogy planned, supposedly told from Bequin's point of view (or something like that). Apparently the mentor and former student are gonna come into conflict and duke it out. Finally, a real heavyweight fight between inquisitors.
As such, I wanted to create a thread to maybe speculate a bit about what kind of plotline the story might have, which characters would be included etc. and also get your opinions on another trilogy. 
Would also be interesting to know who you guys think is gonna end up on top.
If I take a guess, I'd have to go to Ravenor but this is purely because at the end of the third Eisenhorn novel it states that Ravenor continued to serve the Inquisition for several centuries after the Pontius affair so, unless there's a really long gap between the second & third trilogy (which I can't really see making much sense), I'm thinking Eisenhorn is going down. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I'd say you'll see the usual charachters, Swole, Nayl, Kys etc all in Ravenors employ. I hadn't heard about the Bequin pov but if she does wake up and Ravenor goes up against Eisenhorn I'm pretty sure she'd side with Eisenhorn if not for their history together than for the purpose of limiting Ravenors psyker advantage. The only other one who may show up for Eisenhorn, apart from Cherubael of course, is Medea as the end of the Eisenhorn trilogy suggests she "died" but continued to be active so maybe faked her death to join Eisenhorn or something but it's a long shot. 

Who'd win? In a straight up one on one fight it's gotta be Ravenor due to psyker potential. In a prolonged cat and mouse hunt over a city, planet, system etc then possibly Eisenhorn due to his canniness. Ultimately whoever falls to chaos first will lose as the "bad" guy nearly always winds up dead so that will probably be Eisenhorn if I had to guess. 

Still it wouldn't surprise me if Abnett threw a curve ball at us and it was actually Ravenor to fall to chaos and the "served the inquisition gloriously for many years" was a cover. 

In any case I can't see it happening for literally years what with Dan's epilepsy and all but I am looking forward to it.

On a side note I'd be hoping for more of Ravenor's dealings with the Eldar to come to light.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If the end of Ravenor is anything to go by then I doubt we'll be seeing Kara Swole again, she was more than likely executed or at least confined indefinitely for her crimes.


----------



## Malak Falco (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally hope both of 'em die. Then again I never really found either all that likeable.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

To be completely honest, I've never read the Reavenor series. After reading tidbits out of a co-workers book I didn't like the way the story was being progressed or the character himself. Therefore my opinion may be slightly biased.

I'd see Esienhorn winning -- to be honest after reading about him the guy is the poster boy of the Inquisition. He has fought them all: alien, mutant, and heretic and while he continues to slowly die: wound here, scar there, loosing feeling or muscle movement in his face; he continues to do the Emperor's work.

Ravenor would have a big advantage as a pskyer since Esienhorn didn't really seem too powerful, but the old man's sheer audacity and cunning would win in the end. His willingness to go far beyond that of his foe. As seen by whom he let Cherubeal possess. 

Knowing Abnett though -- he'll probably have the winner go mad and the Inqusition be forced to purge him. Gotta love that bastard.


----------



## Greymalkin (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a feeling they will fight eachother at the start but realise they have a common enemy team up and kick some ass.

If they do fight, i hope eisenhorn wins. that book and character got myself and im betting many other cats interested in the 40k universe.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I've only read one Ravenor book, though I have read the Eisenhorn omnibus. Anywho, I figure this is likely:

Ravenor is going to start thrashing Eisenhorn. Eisenhorn, in his desperation, will turn onto his *really* evil Chaos-powered abilities. Ravenor will be either critically wounded or dead. Eisenhorn will see how far he has fallen and either let Ravenor destroy him utterly with his psychic powers or commit suicide in some dramatic way (piloting a ship into a sun or blowing himself out into space).

Or his lady-friend blank will kill Eisenhorn while he's about to finish Ravenor. Either or.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I havent yet read the Ravenor series, so I cant make a fair asessment of his abilities in comparison to Eisenhorn's come the third series. But, if I had to choose with hero and his retinue would emerge on top, I'd have to go with Eisenhorn. Not just for his own wily ways, but because knowing him he will have only improved his control over his trump card that is Cherubael. (I really loved how his more tightly controlled daemon-host body was still quite snarky, those last few pages were great.) I dont doubt Eisenhorn would be unwilling to release that daemon fully again only to once again ensnare him when it did its thing once more. Though I can also see it where Ravenor's side actually manage to defeat the bugger, at great cost to their own of course.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> If the end of Ravenor is anything to go by then I doubt we'll be seeing Kara Swole again, she was more than likely executed or at least confined indefinitely for her crimes.


um what did Kara do again, been that long since i read it i really don't remember and in the process of moving so all my books boxed under more books 

who would win? Eisenhorn i think and the idea that Gideon boy might fall to chaos...now thats an interesting curve ball if it ever gets thrown


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Kara Swole's crime


she knew the interrogator (name escapes me) was possessed by the daemon that Ravenor and his team were desperately searching for, and that Eisenhorn came out of hiding to warn Ravenor about, but never told anyone.
The daemon/interrogator wiped her memory after a while but the fact is she still hid this terrible secret from the Holy Inquisition.


----------



## D'epinay Chevalier (Sep 30, 2010)

I would like to see Zael show up at some point. Maybe as an Inquisitor of the Ordo Malleus so that he can have a showdown with cherubael. Also he might be able to burn out Bequin's blankness like he did with Frauka.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

many thanks baron


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*Ravenor vs Eisenhorn ?*

What a real cop out - if they did fight each other. 
Eisenhorn bit the bullit many times for the Empire and he knows more than anyone what happens to "Old Inquisitors" who cross the line in the line of duty - he met them and destroyed them. 
As a previous post suggested he might get sick of the Ordos' hypocrasy in trying have him branded aposate and just give up - instead clearing his name which he richly deserves. 
It makes me sick it really does. They ask him to do there dirty work and then turn on him for it. 
As for Ravenor - if he fesses up for the Ordo and turns states against Eisenhorn - like most of Eisenhorns so called friends do - then he will fall in my estimation to a level of cowardly sychophancy that no longer accords him the right to be a worthy hero on any level.
If this is a way for Abnett to simply get of Eisenhorn and his unique legacy and achievments in some low hand crappy way so he never has to write about him again in anyway, then he is no better than the corrupt Ordos he writes about.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Eisenhorn is an Inquisitor, it's his job to do the 'dirty work' but that doesn't mean he should become that what he hunts which is what has happened.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually MuSigma, I dont think it would be as simple as the Inquisition telling one of them to go after the other. I believe that both of these people, Eisenhorn and Ravenor, are of strong enough will and independant in thought enough that they wont just blindly follow something external anymore. 

If one of them genuinely fell to Chaos, not just use it to fight the enemy like Eisenhorn does, then it would not be shamefull for the other to want to save their friend in the only way possible at that point. Neither wants to become another Quixos. Because at that point, nothing they did matters as much as the potential damage they could do to that same Imperium they both love.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think Dan would get them to fight, but rather stories comparing more the methods used by both inquisitors. they have different approaches, not surprising really considering Ravenors condition. Maybe a main story with Alizebeth as its protagonist, as she changes an awful lot accross the 120ish years with eisenhorn theres alot of gaps. The rest could be antholgy of short stories

And it would always be good for eisenhorn to get more book time


----------

